# Auction (Lumber) IRS Auctions not the tax people



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

IRS Auctions

They have lumber and equipment in Garrett, IN Currently a bid for $25.00 and minumum bid met for 731 BD FT of Cherry. Lots of other great buys for IN and closer people.

Hickory 23XX BD FT for $25.00 , maple and other woods.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Kinda makes you want to be closer to Garrett IN doesn't it?


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmmm…. Not too far…...
I might just put in a few bids.


----------



## TMcG (Mar 9, 2010)

They have all sorts of interesting bargains, if only they shipped !


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

I've bid on some equipment when they did an auction on a nearby factory. The auction doesn't end at there posted time like on ebay. As long as people are bidding… the auction remains open…at least it use to be that way.


----------

